
Digitalocean Experiencing Login Issues - emilfihlman
Can&#x27;t login, anyone else experiencing issues logging into the management page?<p>&gt;Looks like something went wrong...
If this keeps happening, check out status.digitalocean.com.<p>&gt;Bad gateway
The web server reported a bad gateway error.<p>&gt;Ray ID: rayid
&gt;Your IP address: myip
&gt;Error reference number: 502
&gt;Cloudflare Location: Helsinki<p>I&#x27;d like to close one of my test VMs and prevent further fee racking but apparently DO &quot;has decided no&quot; and keep billing :D<p>E: Nothing is more painful than experiencing technical issues that nobody has talked about on the internet, this is maddening!
======
emilfihlman
Status page _finally_ updated:
[https://status.digitalocean.com/](https://status.digitalocean.com/)

------
emilfihlman
Imho too slow of a response from them. Don't they have sysops automation?

